# Max catching a 50 yarder



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great to see that. Beach looked lovely with the waves - loved the sound on the video.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a catch!!!!!


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

Amazing! I've never been able to get mine to play frisbee


----------

